# Swiss cup 22-23 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Concordia Basel v Xamax
 22/11/2008 16:30 GMT
  4.50 3.30 1.70  All Bets (1) 
FC Thun v FC Basel
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  7.00 4.00 1.40  All Bets (1) 
St. Gallen v Locarno
 22/11/2008 17:00 GMT
  1.25 5.00 9.00  All Bets (1) 
FC Gossau v Young Boys
 23/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  8.00 4.20 1.333  All Bets (1) 
FC Malley LS v FC Sion
 23/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  9.00 5.00 1.25  All Bets (1) 
FC Wil 1900 v FC Zurich
 23/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  6.00 4.00 1.45  All Bets (1) 
Grasshoppers v Bellinzona
 23/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  1.40 4.00 7.00  All Bets (1) 
La Chaux-de-Fonds v Luzern
 23/11/2008 13:30 GMT
  4.50 3.30 1.70  All Bets (1)


----------

